
Zuckerberg just laid out Facebook's role in reported ethnic cleansing in Myanmar - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/zuckerberg-facebook-role-myanmar-ethnic-cleansing-rohingya-2018-4
======
WheelsAtLarge
Facebook's current problems should be a learning case for unintended
consequences. Zuckerberg just saw the benefits of technology but had a blind
eye towards the problem. He's only now admitted that there are problems but
these problems have been building. His motto of move fast and break things
does not scale and eventually really important things break and can't be
fixed.

We need to keep this in mind for the coming technologies which have a greater
impact on society. Yes, tech is important but not at the cost of Society's
well being.

~~~
shdh
Humans are reactive creatures

